# In case you missed them...



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Mexico faces death with a lively celebration | SWIG Bar Guide | Charleston City Paper

The world's greatest cities are ... | Travel - Home

In Mexico, Dalai Lama backs medical marijuana - xinmsn News


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

San Miguel top city in the world??? Is that someone´s idea of a joke?
It is a pretty city but the top city in the world? Get serious.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

As if the Dalai Lama knew anything about Mariguana!
He should not better get his Country back from China, and then....on second thought, he should keep his opinons about Mexico to himself forever


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree, San Miguel is a very nice City, but does not belong to the same category as most of the others
Maybe it is a joke indeed


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and the article about the Day of the Dead is also a joke.. It is such a nice holiday and way more complex than that cheap aricle.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> and the article about the Day of the Dead is also a joke.. It is such a nice holiday and way more complex than that cheap aricle.


We could not expect anything different from a cheap american publication


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

guess i should keep my news stories to myself.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If San Miguel is the top city in the world, it is a triumph of hype over reality.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


diablita said:



guess i should keep my news stories to myself.

Click to expand...

_Please don´t take negative responses to your posting of the published articles in the wrong way. I very much appreciated reading about the _Conde Nast _"Best Places" polls as I am sure others did. Yes, it is easy to make fun of _Conde Nast _and its readers and their best cities and countries list is truly a hoot but many of us, who are not _Conde Nast_ readers got a huge kick out of reading their polls and would not have seen them had you not accomodated us. Thank you for that and I am sure no one intended to be rude to you. These links like the one you provided add spice to the forum and i, for one, appreciated it.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

citlali said:


> and the article about the Day of the Dead is also a joke.. It is such a nice holiday and way more complex than that cheap aricle.


It's occurred to me many times that it might be nicer to be buried in Mexico where your friends would at least visit your grave once a year, versus the US where we don't have any kind of special day where we remember the dead.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

diablita said:


> guess i should keep my news stories to myself.


Not at all. They've obviously stimulated a lively discussion.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No Diablita, you did not write the articles, they just show how shallow some of the articles can be.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

El Paso you are right, it is nicer in Mexico than in many other catholic countries. In France Toussaint and Jours des Morts are black grey sad with lots of sad looking flowers . The only nice thing is that we get time off from work.
In Mexico the Indigenous cult of the ancestors made it a much nicer holiday, it is my favorite holiday here.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> As if the Dalai Lama knew anything about Mariguana!
> He should not better get his Country back from China, and then....on second thought, he should keep his opinons about Mexico to himself forever


The Dalai Lama is not required to keep his opinions about anything to himself. He is a much wiser human being than either you or I, Gary, and has lived through much more adversity than I EVER want to know.

You may not appreciate his opinions, but they do you no harm. On the contrary, rejecting anything out of hand because you disagree with it is more harmful than any contrariness on the part of anyone.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

ElPaso2012 said:


> It's occurred to me many times that it might be nicer to be buried in Mexico where your friends would at least visit your grave once a year, versus the US where we don't have any kind of special day where we remember the dead.


Memorial Day is the day when I try to get to the graves of my family members who have died. I bring flowers from my garden, and, usually, shed not a few tears.

They are all buried in the same cemetery. And there are always many cars there, as well as many graves with freshly placed flowers.

Maybe it's a MN tradition, but I don't think so.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> The Dalai Lama is not required to keep his opinions about anything to himself. He is a much wiser human being than either you or I, Gary, and has lived through much more adversity than I EVER want to know.
> 
> You may not appreciate his opinions, but they do you no harm. On the contrary, rejecting anything out of hand because you disagree with it is more harmful than any contrariness on the part of anyone.


I am sure he's life has not been easy, so what? He knows about mariguana in Mexico?
How wise he is, I don't know, perhaps much more than me, then again, what business is it of his to have an opinion about pot here?
I don't care much about his or anyone's opinions, as long as they are not about something I am concerned about, like my Country
Cheers


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=mickisue1;2082897]Memorial Day is the day when I try to get to the graves of my family members who have died. I bring flowers from my garden, and, usually, shed not a few tears.

They are all buried in the same cemetery. And there are always many cars there, as well as many graves with freshly placed flowers.

Maybe it's a MN tradition, but I don't think so.[/QUOTE]_

I would surmise that the notion of visiting the graves of loved ones on Memorial Day rather than the middle of February would be a wise tradition if one´s loved ones are buried in Minnesota. Now, down in Mobile (Oops! Now that I live in Mexico, I should have said up in Mobile), in some years February can be quite delightful with the gorgeous spring there in full blossom so, wherever you are, remember to visit your valued dead ones at the right time of year. Presumably, they are no longer concerned with the weather.

We live very near the panteon in Ajijic and enjoy walking over there on the Day of the Dead for the ceremonies there every year and I love the tradition here of bringing food and tequila or other booze as an offering for the dead and especially the tradition of the living consuming this feast after the dead have had their share which means, in local lore, since the dead are spirits, that they have consumed the "essence" of the food and drink and left the remains for the enjoyment of their ancestors who are welcome to the leftovers but not the "essence". A fine tradition. 

Back in the Alabama of my youth, the death of a loved one called for mourning but also a reception after the funeral at the home of the deceased where everyone would bring food and booze to be enjoyed by the relatives of the desceased but also eveyone else who showed up. These events usually end up with most attendees feeling sad but also somewhat inebriated. I prefer the Mexican tradition where people celebrate at the gravesite not once at death but every year until they join the loved one once again in the ether and just get inebriated without the sadness.


----------

